# Expired clomid



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 11, 2012)

Is it safe to use?

My boy got a fever after taking it

I wanna see if it is related to the expired clomid


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok this goes without saying, but there could be multiple reasons why he got a fever. Did he go to the doctor for it? Was he feeling like he was getting sick? Was it a one time thing or did it last for a few days?

Not trying to be an ass, but it's hard to pinpoint something like a fever to one thing.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 11, 2012)

He took it Monday night

I doubt it's relative to the clomid

He's freaking
Out cause its expired


----------



## hagan (Apr 11, 2012)

Its safe it just looses potentcy. This goes for pretty much all meds after a long period of time.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 11, 2012)

hagan said:


> Its safe it just looses potentcy. This goes for pretty much all meds after a long period of time.



This. I just pinned  test c that expired in May 2011. I wasn`t told this when I bought it but it`s still good.


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 11, 2012)

u can take pills well after there expired i took ones tears expired and worked the same they just have to say that .  Now it could be a lot of things why he's sick   and is the clomid good before he used it befroe it expired ?  there's to many variables here


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 11, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> u can take pills well after there expired i took ones tears expired and worked the same they just have to say that .  Now it could be a lot of things why he's sick   and is the clomid good before he used it befroe it expired ?  there's to many variables here



Clomid was fine even after it expired a while ago he says 2010


----------



## XYZ (Apr 11, 2012)

hagan said:


> Its safe it just looses potentcy. This goes for pretty much all meds after a long period of time.




I don't think that is the case.

The FDA mandates expiration dates on all medication, why?  I do not know.


----------



## hagan (Apr 11, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I don't think that is the case.
> 
> The FDA mandates expiration dates on all medication, why? I do not know.



First, the expiration date, required by law in the United States, beginning in 1979, specifies only the date the manufacturer guarantees the full potency and safety of the drug -- it does not mean how long the drug is actually "good" or safe to use. Second, medical authorities uniformly say it is safe to take drugs past their expiration date -- no matter how "expired" the drugs purportedly are.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 11, 2012)

hagan said:


> First, the expiration date, required by law in the United States, beginning in 1979, specifies only the date the manufacturer guarantees the full potency and safety of the drug -- it does not mean how long the drug is actually "good" or safe to use. Second, medical authorities uniformly say it is safe to take drugs past their expiration date -- no matter how "expired" the drugs purportedly are.




Well, you said it better than I did for sure.


----------



## hagan (Apr 11, 2012)

I know a few pharmacists lol


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 11, 2012)

hagan said:


> Its safe it just looses potentcy. This goes for pretty much all meds after a long period of time.



this is true.... meds just lose potency over time they dont chemically convert to something else which has a different affect, after expiration ...i have used expired accutaine test nolva letro you name it ....you use what you need and save the rest .... my experience is even years after exp date most meds are the same .... i have used some 5 yrs past and they were stiil as good as fresh

snake


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I don't think that is the case.
> 
> The FDA mandates expiration dates on all medication, why?  I do not know.



*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/122754-how-important-expiration-date.html*

Great thread.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 12, 2012)

Good read thanks !


----------



## erine100 (Apr 12, 2012)

Its safe it just looses potentcy


----------

